

Big Bang Theory - rfreytag
http://www.cringely.com/2011/03/big-bang-theory/

======
trollhammeren
The most retarded blog post I've ever read probably. Gives a valuable insight
into the american elitist mind-set and their so called moral "high-ground".
But then again we all have freedom of speech, don't we ?

